
The UX Secret That Will Ruin Apps for You - mpweiher
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3061519/evidence/the-ux-secret-that-will-ruin-apps-for-you
======
niftich
Baity headline, but good content. Links to, and covers the observations
discussed in this Harvard paper [1].

Essentially, people tend to be skeptical when what they perceive as an
'important' computation happens too quickly. By introducing an artifical
delay, you're successfully fooling users into believing the results are more
trustworthy.

[1]
[http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=40158](http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=40158)

------
IanCal
Is the UX secret to repeatedly load ads as I'm scrolling on my phone to jump
me about while I'm trying to read? Because yes, that is rather ruining things
for me.

